# largest rattlesnake killed in Baldwin County



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw this on facebook and was amazed! The comments say that it was killed today on Canal Rd. in Orange Beach.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hold it a litttttle closer to the camera at the end of a broom handle. Makes 4 foot look mighty big....(if that)


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a good one. Bad photo perspective though.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

birdshot does wonders on snake heads...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The end of that broomstick looks like a baseball bat. And he looks pretty relaxed holding up a HUGE snake.

FAT though.

Jim


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Boots*

That will make a fine set of boots


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, its a bad camera perspective. Just a little bit closer and it would look like an anaconda!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

What! That snake is average. We've killed one about 7ft long before.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Looks to me he ate good all summer, TILL he couldnt HIDE it any LONGER... That would make a fine set of boots, wife a hand bag an buttons to spare. Yawser.. Bet someones blood pressure was up till the splatter gun hit him...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanted to do a trick photo on my last rattler but I behaved myself.....Yepper, that's about a 4-4.5 footer.....


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> Hold it a litttttle closer to the camera at the end of a broom handle. Makes 4 foot look mighty big....(if that)


 
Probably more like 3 ft.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Look how small the rattle is. My Gramps shot a 13footer so he says, which means it was prob more like 8-10, but the rattle he kept. It was longer than his hand. HUGE!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Anybody seen a ratler that had a purple color along with bright green at the base of the rattle? It looks to be a hybrid of some sort I'll see if I can find pics, any ideas?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i saw this pic 4 days ago so it definately wasnt killed yesterday.....lol


----------

